# D&D Motors - ES-31B DC Series Wound Motor



## timmac (Feb 24, 2010)

I have heard that these motors can run hot, does anyone know, I am looking at a kit that has the D&D ES-31B motor or a upgrade to the Kostov 9 144 volt or the Warp 9, will this D&D be ok in a vw bug with 144 volts or will it run hot and slow.


----------

